# Ehiem 2026 filter



## dominator (Dec 26, 2006)

Would it be harmful to add a second filter pad (the white one) so that there are two pads instead of one. I seem to have a lot of floating debris and was wondering that if I can double up on the filters, it would help a lot.

Any feedback???


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

won't hurt. That's what I did.

Just keep an eye on the flow indicator.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*latching the top*

Be careful that you don't interfere with the locking of the head.

If that white pad is on top of the handle for the top basket, it will add pressure to the locking mechanism. Watch for leaking at the gasket. If that starts, you need to remove and clean the gasket REALLY REALLY well. I mean, remove it, wash with soap and water, twice, wipe with a towel, then clean the track and the edge of the head and canister super clean as well, for you are likely to have gotten hard water deposits in those areas once it leaks. Be sure to lube the gaskets as you replace. If it still leaks after that, replace the gasket.

IMO, floating debris means that you are not cleaning the tubing, or the filter itself is dirty. Try backwashing the tubing next time you open the canister for cleaning. Disconnect the tubings and take the canister out of the way, bring in a bucket as close as possible to the tubing connector. Manually open the valves by moving that little lever and shoot water into the bucket. Notice the debris you caught, half of that was from the output line and would have ended up in your tank after the water change.

It is not as good as actually removing the tubing to the bathtub to run a brush through it, like you are supposed to each 3 months or so, but it will buy you some time.

IMO, Eheims are not meant to be tinkered with. Built by Germans, who seem to have a low tolerance for anyone who does not follow directions to the letter, as oposed to Americans who by our nature always try to find a new way to do something (easier, cheaper, better, faster- regardless of the "rules")


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I agree with anona. I didn't see your comment on the debirs. I'd examine the circulation in you're tank. It's all too easy to arrange your water flow such that the filter spends 90% of it's time filtering 10% of the water. If that floating debris is not eventually drifting toward your filter input, then you have dead spots that will never get cleaned. Extra filter pads won't help you if you have dead spots.

Providing even circulation also helps the health of the plants by providing even access to nutrients.


----------



## dominator (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for both of your comments.

My tank dimensions are 36 x 18 x 24" high. I currently have the filter intake at the far right bottom of my tank, would you suggest I put a power head at the top left side of my tank to get movement there??

I will also take apart the hoses and give them a cleaning as suggested.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

You probably don't need a powerhead. A powerhead would probably do more harm than good. You want even circulation, not a raging torrent.

Just look at the tank for awhile and figure out the water movement through the tank. You can solve most circulation problems just by aiming the outlet in a slightly different direction using trial and error methodology. You may not even have a circulation problem. It's just something to check if you have lots of floaties.


----------



## dominator (Dec 26, 2006)

*Ehiem 2026 intake and flow bar postioning*

As stated, I currently have the intake valve on the bottom right side of my tank, BUT I also have the flow bar on the same side at the top of the aquarium.

Is this the best place for the flow bar ?? or would it be better in the centre of the tank or even to the opposite side of the intake valve ??

Any suggestions


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The one pad should be enough to catch debris. If it's not doing its job there may not be enough flow to get things back to the intake. I use a powerhead in my 75 gallon to aid with flow (have the same filter as you). It seems to help a lot and the plants like it.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

use a 2026 on my 120 and even though things move alot from the flow (in my eyes anyway) the water was getting cloudy with what i thought was a bacterial bloom but in the end turned out to be simply fine dust like particles from the fish waste etc. added a magnum HOT and water stays clear now. i think its a combination of extra filtration from the hot and the extra flow bringing back more debris to the intake on the 2026. if you dont get good circulation from adding an extra pad, add on a powerhead to move more water around the tank.


----------



## dominator (Dec 26, 2006)

I am very new to this.....what is a magnum HOT ???


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

a canister that hangs on the tank made by marineland and polishes the water really well.


----------

